# Window Tint on silver Cruze



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, mine's silver - Poly Silver not Silver Ice Metallic, and is tinted, but I have NFI how dense the tint is.

Pics are here: The New Cruze


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

If I were to choose, I'd get 3M because they're the best in window tinting. I never used SunGard before but I heard it's the least out of 3 brands (3M, SunTek, and Solar/SunGard). Just my .02 cents.


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice Cruze! There are some pictures below of mine, also silver ice metallic. I have 15% on the front and 5% on the rear windows and I think it looks really nice but it's definitely dark! Living in Arizona though and being a fan of the privacy factor that tint provides, I opted to go as dark as possible. Mine is Llumar brand and I am very pleased with it. Llumar was an industry leader for years in the tint industry and I've used their products on several vehicles and have been satisfied every time. Best of luck and happy shopping, looking forward to pics once its done!
















Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

The Butcher said:


> Nice Cruze! There are some pictures below of mine, also silver ice metallic. I have 15% on the front and 5% on the rear windows and I think it looks really nice but it's definitely dark! Living in Arizona though and being a fan of the privacy factor that tint provides, I opted to go as dark as possible. Mine is Llumar brand and I am very pleased with it. Llumar was an industry leader for years in the tint industry and I've used their products on several vehicles and have been satisfied every time. Best of luck and happy shopping, looking forward to pics once its done!
> View attachment 12305
> 
> View attachment 12306
> ...


Nevermind, just found out what tint %age you used. Have you gotten pulled over for your window tint yet? I'd like the darkness but that's pretty dang dark enough to give a cop a reason to pull you over...


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

I haven't and honestly I don't even get a second look from police. In Arizona they are pretty lenient on tint shade because of the heat so as long as you don't do 5% on the front you're usually good. I've also had the car in California visiting family several times and haven't gotten any backlash for it so I think it's one of those things that they let slide as long as you don't give them another reason to pull you over. I've always either had dark tint or a loud exhaust or oversize wheels but never all three at the same time so it doesn't draw attention if you catch my drift.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

The Butcher said:


> I haven't and honestly I don't even get a second look from police. In Arizona they are pretty lenient on tint shade because of the heat so as long as you don't do 5% on the front you're usually good. I've also had the car in California visiting family several times and haven't gotten any backlash for it so I think it's one of those things that they let slide as long as you don't give them another reason to pull you over. I've always either had dark tint or a loud exhaust or oversize wheels but never all three at the same time so it doesn't draw attention if you catch my drift.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Even in California?! Wow, I am really surprised because I was told that they are really strict about the darkness/shade of the window tint. Which part of California did you go to?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

My Silver Eco has Formula One Pinnacle rear 15% and sides 35% Llumar Air Blue 80 on the windshield

The Autumn Metallic Eco has 20% SolarGard Ultra Performance Rear and 40% sides. 































Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

JstCruzn said:


> Even in California?! Wow, I am really surprised because I was told that they are really strict about the darkness/shade of the window tint. Which part of California did you go to?


Ya, I'm sure ill get busted for it at some point when I move back to California in a few months but we'll see. I'm from the Bay Area so that's where I've been the last couple times I've had the car there.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is what mine looks like. Just barely legal


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to Cruzetalk! Don't think i've welcomed you, or don't remember...

Anyways, window tint on any color looks real nice ;-) just saying. Plus it keeps you nice and stealth


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> My Silver Eco has Formula One Pinnacle rear 15% and sides 35% Llumar Air Blue 80 on the windshield
> 
> The Autumn Metallic Eco has 20% SolarGard Ultra Performance Rear and 40% sides.
> 
> ...


Autumn Metallic with palm trees in the background put me in a momentary happy place...


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Check out my garage for 35% all around.


----------



## lopes66 (Mar 26, 2013)

The Butcher said:


> Nice Cruze! There are some pictures below of mine, also silver ice metallic. I have 15% on the front and 5% on the rear windows and I think it looks really nice but it's definitely dark! Living in Arizona though and being a fan of the privacy factor that tint provides, I opted to go as dark as possible. Mine is Llumar brand and I am very pleased with it. Llumar was an industry leader for years in the tint industry and I've used their products on several vehicles and have been satisfied every time. Best of luck and happy shopping, looking forward to pics once its done!
> View attachment 12305
> 
> View attachment 12306
> ...


Looks nice!

Most likely won't be able to get away with it. Legal front is 35% and back you can do whatever I think. I'm sure it definitely helps with where you live!

Do you have a hard time with the back windows when driving at night?


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

lopes66 said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> Most likely won't be able to get away with it. Legal front is 35% and back you can do whatever I think. I'm sure it definitely helps with where you live!
> 
> Do you have a hard time with the back windows when driving at night?


It's actually not too bad at night believe it or not. Occasionally I do have to roll the windows down when I'm backing up at night to see lol but it's worth it!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

The Butcher said:


> It's actually not too bad at night believe it or not. Occasionally I do have to roll the windows down when I'm backing up at night to see lol but it's worth it!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I PM'd you. Let me know if you got it.


----------



## lopes66 (Mar 26, 2013)

Can anyone explain this to me? The windows aren't already tinted at 70% are they?


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

lopes66 said:


> Can anyone explain this to me? The windows aren't already tinted at 70% are they?


I believe all the windows are already tinted at 70% or whatever the percentage is - it's a special transparent paint for windows (not films or anything). It would be stupid to put on crystal clear windows on these cars.


----------



## lopes66 (Mar 26, 2013)

When you guys had your windows tinted did they remove the door panels? I know some people do and some don't.

I wouldn't want to remove the door panels because the car is new and I don't want them to break anything but on the other hand I don't want my door to get soaked when they spray it with water? Would the water do any damage anyways?


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

You would have to ask them if they do or not. I haven't heard a complaint about the water (usually mixed with 70% isopropyl) damaging any equipment in the door panels.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

JstCruzn said:


> I believe all the windows are already tinted at 70% or whatever the percentage is - it's a special transparent paint for windows (not films or anything). It would be stupid to put on crystal clear windows on these cars.


The windows are tinted less than 70%. 70% is cutting it WAY too close for manufactures when it comes to the laws of certain states. Tint is more like 80-90% VLT from the factory. That just means the minimum amount that will pass is assured to be 70%. Mine read 24% tint on the meter with a 30% aftermarket job.

No removal of anything. Find another place to install it. No one else needs any kind of door removal...


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> The windows are tinted less than 70%. 70% is cutting it WAY too close for manufactures when it comes to the laws of certain states. Tint is more like 80-90% VLT from the factory. That just means the minimum amount that will pass is assured to be 70%. Mine read 24% tint on the meter with a 30% aftermarket job.
> 
> No removal of anything. Find another place to install it. No one else needs any kind of door removal...


Gotcha - I just know for a fact that they're not crystal clear. That would be stupid because of harmful sun rays coming in.


----------



## lopes66 (Mar 26, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> The windows are tinted less than 70%. 70% is cutting it WAY too close for manufactures when it comes to the laws of certain states. Tint is more like 80-90% VLT from the factory. That just means the minimum amount that will pass is assured to be 70%. Mine read 24% tint on the meter with a 30% aftermarket job.
> 
> No removal of anything. Find another place to install it. No one else needs any kind of door removal...


Sweet good to know! I could probably get away with a 35 still then. Ill ask them at the shop to read the glass for me. I'm assuming they have the tool there to check for me so I have some kind of idea.

I think I found another shop that doesn't remove panels and I actually like the suntek film. Some of my friends and neighbors have it and it's never gave them any problems.

To be honest tho I'm still kind of torn about tinting them or leaving it. I kind of like the clear look but the tint also looks cool. Maybe once the weather starts to warm up ill want the tint more lol!

I appreciate the input, thank you!


----------



## lopes66 (Mar 26, 2013)

JstCruzn said:


> Gotcha - I just know for a fact that they're not crystal clear. That would be stupid because of harmful sun rays coming in.


Ya makes sense now, they probably tint it slightly to at least block some UV rays to protect the driver! I wish I got it factory tinted (if gm does it) but the car I got was already on the lot.


----------

